# Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%



## mülla1 (24. Februar 2015)

*Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Hallo liebe Community!

Mein Notebook (Asus S451L) macht seit Kurzem Probleme. Der Notebooklüfter scheint permanent auf 100% zu laufen, was hinsichtlich der Lautstärke echt nervig ist. 
Was ich jetzt schon alles probiert hab um die Ursache einzugrenzen ist:

- Temperaturen mit Speedfan kontrolliert, Ergebniss: selbst im Idle, wenn ich nichts am Laptop mache laufen die Lüfter/der Lüfter voll durch. Die Temperatur der CPU beläuft sich auf läppische 30 Grad. Also das sollte absolut im Rahmen sein

- In den Prozessen nachgeguckt ob nicht irgendein Prozess übermäßig viel Rechenleistung zieht (z.B. ein Virus etc). Auch hier war nichts auffälliges zu finden. Ich hab danach auch mal einen Virencheck gemacht, der auch unauffällig war

- Energieoptionen vom Windoof 8.1 gecheckt. Aber weder das Umschalten von Höchstleistung auf Ausbalanciert oder Energiesparend gab Besserung.

Vielleicht weiß von euch noch jemand Rat. Alles neu Aufsetzen würde ich mir wohl sparen wollen, wenn es aber nicht anders möglich ist sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen.

Anbei noch einmal ein Screenshot von Speedfan. Allzu viele Sensoren scheinen nicht verbaut zu sein. Jedoch denke ich das man dort schon etwas rauslesen kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe! 
MfG
Daniel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Wie schaut denn die Temperatur unter Vollast mit Prime95 aus? Wenn sie damit ordentlich steigt, würde ich fast meinen, dass ein Staubteppich zwischen Lüfter und Kühler die Ursache sein könnte.

Aber 100% Lüfterspeed bei gerade mal 30°C klingt schon etwas ungewöhnlich, evtl ist der Lüftersteuertransistor durchgebrannt.


----------



## chischko (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Sensorfehler oder ne fehlerhafte Einstellung im Bios in den Lüfterkennlinien. 
Mein Vorgehen wäre: Laptop aufmachen und gründlich reinigen, danach BIOS Kennlinienverlauf ansehen und ggf. mal die "optimized settings" o.Ä. laden (Standardprofil). Ggf. gibt es auch ein Bios Update (Supportseite von Asus hilft hier). 

Wenn das alles nichts nutzt nochmal posten, dann kann man evtl. ein paar Lastszenarien durchfahren um mehr Einblick in die Dynamik deines Systems zu bekommen mit Verlaufskurven etc. und wenn das alles nix hilft: Einschicken.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Um den EC zu resetten, der die Lüftersteuerung macht:

Notebook aus. Akku rausnehmen.
Ein paar mal Power für ein paar Sekunden drücken.
5 Minuten warten und alles wieder einbauen.

Evtl. geht es dann wieder.
Bei 30°C muss er runterregeln.


----------



## Lee (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Nimm mal eine Linux LiveCD und schau obs nicht evtl am Windows liegt. Wenn unter Linux alles läuft hast du die Ursache gefunden. Und diese liegt dann nicht an der Hardware.


----------



## mülla1 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Der tip von cinnayum hat es gerichtet  keine Ahnung woran das jetzt lag. Aufgemacht hab ich das NB noch nicht. Werde ich die Tage aber nochmal machen. Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## chischko (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebooklüfter läuft permanent auf 100%*

Sehr schön und v.A. gut, dass du dir das aufmachen etc gespart hast


----------

